# Purchased TT 3.2 Red



## Benmuir (Nov 9, 2010)

Purchased another TT 3.2 a month ago after selling my Z4, was looking to return to the fold in 3.2 DSG guise after previously owning one a few years ago. Found the car on ebay then talked offline to arrange a viewing with a mind to purchase. The car has immense service history with correct servicing of both the DSG and haldex. This was imperative with the possible faults that can be expected with the DSG. This car drives far better than my old one and the deal was struck once I took it for a test drive. The previous owner cherished the car keeping it in a garage and only using it as a weekend vehicle (hence good mileage of 75K) . The red has detailed fantastic with a deep shine that really is pleasing to see, the alloys do work in the flesh and I have since added spacers front and rear to compliment the lowering.

1 month ownership work:

General maintenance/Enhancements:
1.	Car fully detailed 
2.	Brake callipers painted red
3.	Throttle body cleaned
4.	Rattles sorted (parcel shelf)
5.	Leather cleaned/fed
6.	Rear exhaust box scrubbed and polished (sad I know) as well as tips

Modifications/Enhancements:
1.	18 Wolfrace Blitz alloys
2.	H & R lowering springs
Any advice on 4 wheel alignment would be greatly appreciated :
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=672993
3.	10mm front / 20mm rear spacers
4.	Flapper mod
5.	K & N panel filter
6.	Alpine IPOD stereo
7.	TT boot mat
8.	LED number plate lights

Purchased the below 20mm Spacers, really impressed with the quality (and weight) a great price these are cheaper than second hand listings.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400450025704? ... 1439.l2649

Before Lowering (tractor!)




Lowered;


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome, great choice


----------



## TWO2TUF (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking good buddy


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Steve


----------



## Gareth192001 (Mar 26, 2014)

wc


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, seen this for sale when I was looking for mine


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the madhouse mate


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Benmuir said:


> Purchased another TT 3.2 a month ago after selling my Z4, was looking to return to the fold in 3.2 DSG guise after previously owning one a few years ago. Found the car on ebay then talked offline to arrange a viewing with a mind to purchase. The car has immense service history with correct servicing of both the DSG and haldex. This was imperative with the possible faults that can be expected with the DSG. This car drives far better than my old one and the deal was struck once I took it for a test drive. The previous owner cherished the car keeping it in a garage and only using it as a weekend vehicle (hence good mileage of 75K) . The red has detailed fantastic with a deep shine that really is pleasing to see, the alloys do work in the flesh and I have since added spacers front and rear to compliment the lowering.
> 
> 1 month ownership work:
> 
> ...


Welcome to a great site


----------



## superbigal (Mar 24, 2015)

L004 AZW no longer on the road?


----------

